
EWD692: Dijkstra's Review of Backus's Turing Award Lecture [pdf] - ziyao_w
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/ewd06xx/EWD692.PDF
======
AnimalMuppet
Typical EWD. He has his approach ("the postulational method"), and anyone who
doesn't use it cannot really reason about programs and programming languages.
It's especially funny to see EWD get so snotty about functional programming.

